# Ships Owners.



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

While browsing my Seaman's record book I had a memory block, I seem to forget the owners of a couple of ships I sailed on. Any help in jogging my memory will be appreciated. The ships names are the Willisden, and the Beckenham, the owners seemed to name their ships on towns around London. Thanks for any help. John


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Beckenham watts watts as managers, Britain ss co ltd, 4906 tons built 1937.
Willesden Same owners, 7008 built 1944 Ex Empire Canning till 1946.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thank you for the quick answers,I sailed on both of them in 1952 and both were happy ships,we were on the North Africa to Norway run, did two trips on the Willesden and one on the Beckenham.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

All part of the service


----------

